# Trolla 105a stoves



## Corin Meehan (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know much about Trolla stoves? A Jotul 602 would be appropriate for my cottage but I like that the Trolla models I've found for sale (105A and 495A, though the one listed as a 495A looks just like the 105A so it could be a typo by the seller) take a 16" log and are firebrick lined. Plus they're priced nicely. How do these compare to the 602 in terms of heat output and efficiency? I can't turn up any info on them on Google other than that they're Norwegian and that the company was bought out by Jotul when they closed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xtolekbananx (Dec 19, 2016)

I just picked one up for $200, the only info I found is in Norwegian and it is supposed to be 8kw which is about 28000 btu. Previous owner said it can go for 5-6 hours depending on the wood, but it won't go all night. It is a nice looking stove and with some polish will make it even better. It's made in Norway so you know it is quality stove, not some cheap crap from china.


----------

